# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  El Plan Delta de Holanda

## Jonasino

> Historia
> 
> Los estudios realizados en 1937 por el Ministerio de Agua y Obras Públicas (Rijkwaterstaat) demostraron que la seguridad de los Países Bajos se encontraba en peligro durante épocas de grandes corrientes y altos niveles de agua. La restauración y construcción de nuevos diques dentro de áreas densamente pobladas como las que se encuentran a la boca del río Rin, Maas y Escalda parecía un proceso largo y costoso. La primera solución fue el represamiento de la desembocadura de los ríos Westerschelde, Oosterschelde,  Haringvliet y Brouwershaven Gat. Esta propuesta se llamó el Plan Delta (Deltaplan). En 1950 comenzó el represamiento del Brielse Gat y el Botlek. Como consecuencia, el Brielse Maas se convirtió en un embalse de agua dulce, un cambio importante ya que la horticultura en Voorne se encontraba en necesidad de agua dulce. 
> 
> La grandiosidad del Plan Delta requirió la necesidad de una ejecución paulatina del proyecto a lo largo de las siguientes décadas. Desgraciadamente, esto no fue posible debido a la gran inundación de 1953 en donde 1.835 personas fallecieron y aproximadamente 150.000 hectáreas fueron inundadas. 
> 
> La ejecución sería radical: veinte días después de la catástrofe se formó la Comisión del Delta (Deltacommissie) la cual se encargaría de aconsejar la ejecución del Plan Delta de manera que asegurara una protección sustentable en la región del delta. La protección se debía poder asegurar sin tener que cerrar vías marítimas como el Nieuwe Waterweg y el Westerschelde por su gran importancia económica en los puertos de Róterdam y Amberes.
> 
> Para la construcción de diques en las desembocaduras de los canales se tenía que construir diques auxiliares en el Zandkreek, el Krammer, el Grevelingen y el Volerak. Este diques se conocen como diques de compartimentación ya que dividen el agua en múltiples compartimientos. En 1959 se promulgó la Ley del Delta con la finalidad de facilitar la construcción de los diques. La construcción del Plan Delta fue un proyecto de tal magnitud que a veces se le refiere como la octava maravilla del mundo. 
> ...


Fuente: Deltawerken.com

----------

